# Fermenting Watermelon



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I have sooooo much watermelon. DH and I are not big Watermelon eaters. Well it is starting to ferment. What can I do with this stuff before it goes bad? We still have a lot that is not bad. Ds is still eating it up. Should I get some wine and put some in it? Make some PJ?







I know what ever I do with this stuff it will not be healthy.

What are some good watermelon cocktails?


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Watermelon cocktails...hmmm...could you just mix it with vodka and freeze it...like frozen drinks (the liquid shouldn't completely freeze when mixed with alcohol)?
Could you slush it up, put it in icepop molds or icecube trays and make icepops for the kids?

Good luck!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just make watermelon juice... if the watermelons have seeds, it's a bit more work, but just dump the watermelon into the blender and puree. Refrigerated it'll keep about a week before it starts taking on a weird flavor. It needs to be stirred or shaken before drinking, as it will separate (water from pulp).

ETA - I also freeze this in quart containers to drink during the winter. It's the only juice we drink, usually.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

cut the top off, empty it out, squeeze & strain the juice, add juice of 2 oranges, pour it all back in with a bottle of prosecco or cheap champagne. Have a party!


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

make watermelon wine, (seriously).


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crissei* 
make watermelon wine, (seriously).









How do I do this?


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Cut it into slices, let the kids use cookie cutters to cut shapes, insert a popsicle stick and freeze!

Just an FYI that rotting watermelon smells like cow manure so definitely eat it quickly!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You could just slice it up, remove the seeds, and freeze in baggies, then use to make smoothies, or freeze, blend, and refreeze into ices.

I've also heard of making pickles out of watermelon rinds but I've never tried it personally.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would juice it...do you have a juicer? If not, blend and strain over a clean kitchen towel. Freeze for later.

Have a party...ever heard of jungle juice?
















what about sorbet? Got an ice cream maker?

Ohh if you're not vegan, what about making jello? Unflavored gelitan(sp?) and the juice...mmmm


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissAnnThrope* 
How do I do this?

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/watermel.asp

you can order campden tablets and champagne yeast ect. from E.C Kraus


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I've also heard of making pickles out of watermelon rinds but I've never tried it personally.











Love pickled watermelon rind.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I've also heard of making pickles out of watermelon rinds but I've never tried it personally.

My mom used to make watermelon rind pickles when I was a kid! I never ate any (pickles are one of the few foods I can't stand) but everyone else in the house loved them.


----------

